# Licenciement pour fratrie



## Ayline (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

J’accueille deux sœurs l’aînée va au cp cette année à partir de septembre je l’aurais plus et je continuerai à accueillir la deuxième est ce que y’aura rupture de contrat avec attestation assedic ou pas puisque c’est le même employeur ? 
C’est plus pour s’inscrire à pôle emploi car j’ai deux autres enfants qui vont partir à l’école

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Alors selon ce que j’ai lu sur ce forum MAIS à confirmer par les collègues 

SI le contrat de chaque enfant est indépendant, SI une seule feuille de paie pour les 2 enfants je pense que NON 

⚠️ Attendre les réponses des collègues.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui il n'y a plus d'unicité d'employeur 
Donc 1 enfant = 1 contrat 
Les parents doivent vous faire parvenir votre lettre de licenciement pour cet enfant et vous remettre les documents nécessaires à la fin de contrat 
Ils devront vous faire une attestation assedic qui vous permettra de vous inscrire auprès de pôle emploi et percevoir un complément


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

@Chantou1 il y a toujours eu qu'un seul bulletin de salaire édité par pajemploi
Ils n'en délivre jamais 2


----------



## Ayline (21 Juillet 2022)

C’est un autre problème la fiche de paie pajemploi j’ai qu’une fiche de paie  pour les deux 
Donc comment remplir le tableau des salaires bruts sur l’attestation ASSEDIC 
C’est compliqué 
Veuillez m’éclairer


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Tu dois demander à ton employeur de faire un bulletin de salaire pour chaque enfant 

Donc tu dois reprendre tous tes bruts et différencier les salaires de chaque enfant 

Tu en auras également besoin pour calculer ta prime de fin de contrat


----------



## booboo (21 Juillet 2022)

Je viens d'avoir le départ d'un des enfants d'une fratrie.
J'ai fait les calculs pour aider la maman (et éviter les erreurs, les modifications après coup etc.. ).
J'ai eu un appel de Pole emploi qui voulait comprendre la fin de contrat (suite à la transmission de l'attestation assedic automatique en ligne).
J'en ai profité pour re re dire que les assistantes maternelles demandaient encore et encore que pajemploi dissocie les enfants en cas de fratrie....
Ma conseillère m'a dit qu'eux aussi le demandaient depuis pas mal de temps .... mais bon visiblement ils préfèrent ajouter des services que d'améliorer les services existants.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Juillet 2022)

La paje a prévu de faire 1 fiche de paie par enfant en cas de fraterie mais va falloir encore patienter je crois que c est prévu pour dans 1 an ou 2


----------



## Ayline (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci les filles 😊


----------

